# Check my numbers.



## DIGGN4U (Mar 6, 2011)

That number above is figuring your waste & compaction @ 95%. Good Luck!


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> There are not too many tri-axles out there that get 24 ton on legally. The ones with aluminum bodies, wheels and smaller boxes may. Our truck has steel wheels, body and has much welding on it because we haul big stuff. Legally, we can get a little under 22 ton.
> 
> I would bid it per ton and not by the load. Using your numbers, I come up with.... 535 ton.
> 
> ...


In Mass. we have "overweight" stickers we can get for our trucks from state for additional $. Our Mack 10-wheeler carries 73,000 legal & weighs 26,000. The stickers on tri-axles top out @ 77,000.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

joasis said:


> And that is where we are. :thumbsup:


Well since there is not a "give myself a pat on the back" smiley, I think you should be banned for axing such a question. :laughing:

10k is a great price, I'd be nearly all of that on material....


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

What can I say? Things are cheaper here in Oklahoma. Move on down....if oil keeps going up, we can starve together, but at least there will be work here.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

DIGGN4U said:


> That number above is figuring your waste & compaction @ 95%. Good Luck!



The base is sand, but you are probably close....the deal is, the road will be heavier in some areas, like the slopes, and less where it is established and will just be lightly rocked...and I may shale it instead.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

joasis said:


> The best estimate I have as of today, on site, was for 25 loads, delivered, graded and road complete, 10k. Turnkey. Material costs are about half of that bid, and I could probably shop that number now to get it to 8k.....I have one more bid to see.


Man it sure is cheaper out there.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

joasis said:


> The base is sand, but you are probably close....the deal is, the road will be heavier in some areas, like the slopes, and less where it is established and will just be lightly rocked...and I may shale it instead.


2" of crushed rock on top of sand won't last very long unless you use road fabric.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

S.R.E. said:


> 2" of crushed rock on top of sand won't last very long unless you use road fabric.


The sand here isn't like the soil you are familiar with. If I have the chance, I will shoot pictures of the site and what the sand looks like. In this area, we call it "blow" sand, or sugar sand....and it can be washed to produce mason's sand, or sand for concrete....lot of it done around this area. Point being, it is very fine and compacts well. The point of using gyp screenings is to make it "combine" with the sand, and basically harden up well...makes a great road. 


I meet with another guy today and we may look at the shale option,since eventually there will be heavy traffic on the slops...like 10 yard mixers.


----------

